# Stutsman County



## uthpstr (Sep 10, 2007)

How's the weather and duck reports in and around Stutsman Co. We will be in the area 2nd week of Oct.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The weather's been dry, except on days that it rains, then it's wet, sometimes it's still wet the next morning. The fields are dry except where there are low spots where it's wet.

There are ducks in some places, none in others. Sometimes the ducks leave where the are and fly to where there aren't any, mostly then they come back to where they were.

It's shaping up to look like an early fall. Just this weekend it was cold until it got warmer.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:huh:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Horsager said:


> The weather's been dry, except on days that it rains, then it's wet, sometimes it's still wet the next morning. The fields are dry except where there are low spots where it's wet.
> 
> There are ducks in some places, none in others. Sometimes the ducks leave where the are and fly to where there aren't any, mostly then they come back to where they were.
> 
> It's shaping up to look like an early fall. Just this weekend it was cold until it got warmer.


That looks like it isn't the most accurate post I haven't ever seen except for the informative one that almost listed inferior locations on the GPS near abouts Pembina.

Thank gosh guys aren't asking for location information (yet)... lest we start posting about the rules for not listing hunting locations.



> There are ducks in some places, none in others. Sometimes the ducks leave where the are and fly to where there aren't any, mostly then they come back to where they were.


That is a pretty good indicator. Yes there are ducks around just like in previous years when they visited the state. Please do some scouting when you arrive to determine what parts of the county they are currently sitting in.

Guys this will be the standard answer posted when questions like this arise this year. Please feel free to cut and paste the following:



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


Have a great season and good luck.

Ryan


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Another possible solution to the notorious area questions would be to simply not reply.

This would conserve your colorfully sarcastic banter for more significant usage.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that wouldn't be any fun now would it. 

ppppsssst, I've heard ducks like water. I'm not a waterfowl guy so I guess I don't know for sure. I've just heard that. :beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucky - :beer:

It is amazing how many people get hiped up about this every year. If you simply don't reply, then it will limit the problem. But like the other guy said, that isn't very much fun. 8)


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Another possible solution to the notorious area questions would be to simply not reply.
> 
> This would conserve your colorfully sarcastic banter for more significant usage.


The well is deep my friend...

My banter is just beginning to blossom as the season draws near.

Thanks for the concern but we are entering a wet cycle and I just bought hip waders 8)

:snow:

Ryan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

R y a n said:


> I just bought hip waders 8)
> 
> Ryan


You're gonna need em too


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Jiffy,
Since ducks like water, is it true that duck hunting is better in the rain?
Jim


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

jhegg said:


> Jiffy,
> Since ducks like water, is it true that duck hunting is better in the rain?
> Jim


Yep, and so's fishing.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*uthpstr*

Seriously, there are ducks all over ND, many in places where you would never think to look. The central part of the state is in an area called the Coteau region. It is filled with potholes and it is a very large area. I will not get any more specific than that. There are ducks in the area.

The bottom line is that with any internet forum a person can come on and give a location of a honey hole, chances are it is BS and even if it is not BS there is no guarantee that it will still be a good spot once you and everyone else that read the report get to it so internet scouting is a waste of time and strongly discouraged on this site.

If you fail to find ducks in ND, pure and simple you have not looked very hard. Do like we do fill your truck with fuel and get some splattered bugs on your windshield and scout, scout and scout some more. It is the only fool proof way to find the spot where the ducks want to be.

Good Hunting

Bob


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

> The well is deep my friend...
> 
> My banter is just beginning to blossom as the season draws near.
> 
> ...


My concerns were primarily directed towards your potential lack of sarcastic reserves. Since you have reassured me that it is not a legitimate issue, please, reign on with your wittiness.

However, there is one question to ask yourself regarding the issue: 
_What would happen if I didn't sarcastically respond to this area question post?_
*I know, it's tough to swallow.* Just take a few hours tonight to deeply ponder the question. It's not unlike other thought-provoking inquiries such as:

"If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?"
OR
"Why does your nose run and your feet smell?"

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There are some ponds just South of the Interstate between the Bloom exit and Jamestown that are always loaded with ducks. They're in Stutsman county right?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Stutsman county is one of my favorite for ducks. Go every year for the youth waterfowl weekend and have the entire county to ourselves, come hunting season it is another story.

My son and I will be in Gackle this weekend for the youth season. Expect to see thousands of ducks and travel many miles to find the "X" with little to no competition except for posted land. This area of the state has been invaded by guides tying up land. :eyeroll:

Good luck and take a kid hunting.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I know its not in Stutsman county but NW of West Fargo there are a few ponds that I've seen a few ducks and geese on. That would be a good starting place. They are also great perch "lakes." I just can't seem to get over the smell though. They REALLY SINK!! :huh:

Duck hunting tip of the day: Ducks fly south for the winter. You don't get that type of info. everyday. That's ok, no need to thank me. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> However, there is one question to ask yourself regarding the issue:
> _What would happen if I didn't sarcastically respond to this area question post?_


Thanks for the kinds words. I've reviewed your previous 39 posts to learn how to be the deeply reflective introspective individual I wish I was. I was looking for some representative wisdom from them....

Seeing as you haven't been around prior to June I'll cut you some slack Bucky. The area posts on this site are *THE* most controversial type of threads on this forum. We've had many headaches, rants, controversies, and strife over guys coming onto here internet scouting.

Chris and the mods have been working behind the scenes to discuss the upcoming season and how to handle these inevitable threads. We are asking the regular members who post here often to hold off on flaming someone asking those questions again.

Instead of replying in a negative fashion, we have some guys who roll their eyes and sigh (much like I do), and reply with something snarky and generic (and yep occasionally funny). To me that is much more preferable to being harsh and flaming. The point gets across without creating a flame war. Now we just have to worry about other new guys coming out of the woodwork to throw out their thoughts without understanding the past and where we are trying to go with these threads.

Ryan


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

> Thanks for the kinds words. I've reviewed your previous 39 posts to learn how to be the deeply reflective introspective individual I wish I was. I was looking for some representative wisdom from them....


I realize the finer aspects of concealing dogs within field spreads, quality thermoses, full-moon phase mallards, used decoy sales and other complex subject matters may be a little above you, so you may want to revert to some of my more unsophisticated posts if you're looking for existential guidance.

In all sincerity, I was just giving you a little good natured sarcastic ribbing like I thought you were giving me...kind of following the initial theme of the thread. My anticipation of full fledge waterfowl season combined with a couple of slow weeks at work has led to way too much time on hunting forums.

That being said, I do believe that simply not responding to these area questions would be the best solution...and it doesn't matter how many posts I have or how long I've been a member. It only takes a couple of quiet nights at home looking at old posts to understand the complete situation.

I can understand where you are coming from when you say it eases the tension and avoids flame wars, but I have noticed a lot of situations where the original poster is just as offended by the cynicism as they would have been by a flame fest. A vast majority of area question posters are very new users developing a perception of the site. I know a lot of users probably couldn't care less, but it seems like bad business to promote responses to undesirable topics/questions to be sarcastic and off-setting.

If I were a first time user that made the fatal mistake of asking an area question, I would prefer to receive the straightforward, "please don't attempt to internet scout" or no responses at all (less is more) rather than the standard sarcastic replies.

The bottom line is the fact that a lot of area question newbies that get either flamed or receive a bunch of sarcastic replies just dissapear.

Anyways, that about summarizes my extremely significant opinions that everyone should be very aware of because they matter so much. :wink:

Good luck, it's almost the real fall.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Might as well be honest about numbers. Not specific spots, but you guys know what I mean. Besides once the great boat migration starts it is all over. Then we have to wait for the birds from canada to come down and the boats to leave. Then ND residents get some good hunting again. Just how it is and how it is going to be until Hoven and the Game & Fish get the numbers figured out. One thing is for sure South Dakota has it figured out as far as numbers go. Bring on the boats!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> In all sincerity, I was just giving you a little good natured sarcastic ribbing like I thought you were giving me...kind of following the initial theme of the thread. My anticipation of full fledge waterfowl season combined with a couple of slow weeks at work has led to way too much time on hunting forums.


No problem man! :beer:



Bucky Goldstein said:


> That being said, I do believe that simply not responding to these area questions would be the best solution...and it doesn't matter how many posts I have or how long I've been a member. It only takes a couple of quiet nights at home looking at old posts to understand the complete situation.


Not responding is an admirable goal. It is hard for many not to do that. To avoid someone posting site specific information, others will post first saying "Don't do it!"

In a perfect world is sounds like the easy obvious solution. However there invariably is someone on here trying to make a name for themself and trying to be "helpful" (usually someone very young/immature), they end up listing some very specific location, _*and this *_then starts a torrent of negative posts.

Looking at old posts seems an obvious move also for someone looking for info. Unfortunately, those who have just joined only read the top 20 posts on the first page (if any). Instead they immediately hit the "New Post" button and ask the question that is burning hot on their mind at the moment. (See this thread for example) If you go to the top of the Duck Hunting forum, you'll see we have 3-5 "Announcements and Stickies" for people to read when they first come to the site. Those stickies alone should provide the necessary info one is looking for. However sometimes, (and I can relate to feeling this way), sometimes a newbie comes here, and they want the latest news straight from a regular member's observation from that day. There's nothing as exciting as hearing "I was just out at XXX Lake and the birds are EVERYWHERE in the sky!" _*That *_kind of stuff gets a guy's blood pumpin with excitement.



Bucky Goldstein said:


> The bottom line is the fact that a lot of area question newbies that get either flamed or receive a bunch of sarcastic replies just dissapear.


That might indeed be the case. But in fairness, I'd say they are setting themselves up a bit, if they only have one post on the forum... even days after their original first post. It isn't hard to even sign on a week early, start contributing to threads, get a feel for the place etc.. If they want to be a regular it's not a hard gig to figure out. Heck just come here and introduce yourself...



Bucky Goldstein said:


> Anyways, that about summarizes my extremely significant opinions that everyone should be very aware of because they matter so much. :wink:
> 
> Good luck, it's almost the real fall.


Points taken Bucky. Thanks for the thoughts. I really do appreciate the feedback.

To the original poster uthpstr, thanks for the PM. Please take a moment to reply back to the thread and introduce yourself to the guys. Were you looking to understand how much water is around in general or were you asking about how much rain that area had this summer?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Is this area the "hot spot" for duck hunting? I see more posts for info from this area than any other. I don't hunt that area so I don't know anything about it.

Dan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cedarsedge said:


> Is this area the "hot spot" for duck hunting? I see more posts for info from this area than any other. I don't hunt that area so I don't know anything about it.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan

Not really in the big scheme of things... It just gets picked on alot because it is along the major Interstate highway 94, and is easy to find on a map. Actually there are lots of more "famous" areas of the state for ducks. There are actually alot better opportunities if you find one of the smaller highways and work your way off the beaten path. Landowners in the Stutsman area tend to get more inundated with NR's looking for access, as they are closer to the motels. I'm sure with the price of gas again this year that trend will continue.

Just google Duck hunting paradise North Dakota and see the results returned... the Stutsman area isn't even listed...

Ryan


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Thaks for the info, I go MUCH further west way off the beaten path and love it. Good luck to everyone and happy hunting

Dan


----------

